# Compressor hook up.?



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thinking maybe I didn't explain this too good, sorry...
I have a Craftsman 60 gallon 175 psi air compressor. It has the cut off switch, cut off valve, but no regulator etc..
I purchased one of these regulators to handle the 175 psi. from Sears.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-heavy-duty-air-line-regulator-with-gauge/p-00916038000P
Craftsman Heavy Duty Air Line Regulator with Gauge









I also purchased one of these to regulate and filter condensation from Harbor Freight.
http://www.harborfreight.com/industrial-air-filter-regulator-68247.html
Industrial Air Filter Regulator 68247 alternate photo #1









I originally bought the regulator/filter from Harbor Freight, but it is only listed for 160 psi.
I called the Sears Tech line and they it would be fine.
I emailed the the Central Pneumatic tech and they said no it's not enough.
After doing a search I found the Craftsman regulator/filter rated for 175 psi, but it got bad reviews concerning the filter. It seems the filter is plastic and has been known to crack sending debris across the shop. This is why I only purchased the Craftsman regulator itself and kept the regulator/filter from Harbor Freight, that got good reviews.
My intentions are to hook the Craftsman regulator first and regulating the air to about 120 psi.
Then the HF regulator/filter to handle the condensation/moisture from getting to the tools, and regulating the air to 90 psi, etc., or tool rating.
My question is..
Does the filter need to be higher or lower then the air outlet of the compressor itself, or does it even matter.? 
It seems if the filter is higher the condensation could drain back into the tank, yes the tank has a drain valve at the bottom. If it is lower it seems the condensation could be sucked into the filter and over whelming it. Am I over thinking this or does it matter.?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ron45 said:


> Thinking maybe I didn't explain this too good, sorry...
> I have a Craftsman 60 gallon 175 psi air compressor. It has the cut off switch, cut off valve, but no regulator etc..
> I purchased one of these regulators to handle the 175 psi. from Sears.
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-heavy-duty-air-line-regulator-with-gauge/p-00916038000P
> ...


 You want the condensation and filter before the regulator, and mine is lower than the output.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you canary....


----------

